# hello ladies!



## gemmalauren

hello i thought id introduce myself,
Im Gemma and im 19 and expecting my first (10+1 today!)
Ive been so paranoid as this pregnancy was a complete shock 
i have zero symptoms and not found hb on doppler yet
had my last scan at 9+3 and saw babas heartbeat pumping at 171bpm :baby:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Welcome Gem! Congratulations on your first pregnancy / baby! :wohoo: 
Try not to stress too much about the doppler. Most of them take a bit to actually pick up the hb.


----------



## gemmalauren

hello :D

thankyou
im not worrying about the doppler just yet as i have read some dont pick up until later on and some pick up their own heartbeats and think its babas


----------



## hunni12

welcome and congrats


----------



## ClairAye

Congratulations :)

I'm Clair, 20 and mum to Jason (2.5) and Lily (1) :flower:


----------

